# air asia



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

I am thinking of flying with Air Asia. Any good or negative experiences? I have a disability and that is the main reason I am enquiring. Penny for your thoughts please.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Don't know about your disability, but AirAsia is a pretty respectable carrier. 
It's a low-cost carrier and that means, that you have to pay for everything you'd like to have more than just "standard". 

If you need assistance from check-in to the gate/plane, that can settled by ground-staff at the airport. From gate to the plane will be dealt with by AA-staff. 
On the plane there are seats with slightly more leg-room (the red hot-seats). Those seats give you also priority while boarding. 

Just check out the AirAsia website. 

AskAirAsia - Saya menggunakan kerusi roda, bolehkah saya terbang dengan AirAsia?


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you Joseph44



UOTE=joseph44;902761]Don't know about your disability, but AirAsia is a pretty respectable carrier. 
It's a low-cost carrier and that means, that you have to pay for everything you'd like to have more than just "standard". 

If you need assistance from check-in to the gate/plane, that can settled by ground-staff at the airport. From gate to the plane will be dealt with by AA-staff. 
On the plane there are seats with slightly more leg-room (the red hot-seats). Those seats give you also priority while boarding. 

Just check out the AirAsia website. 

AskAirAsia - Saya menggunakan kerusi roda, bolehkah saya terbang dengan AirAsia?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Dumbo said:


> I am thinking of flying with Air Asia. Any good or negative experiences? I have a disability and that is the main reason I am enquiring. Penny for your thoughts please.


Used them regularly for the past five years for both local and regional trips with so far never a problem - easy to book online and flights are handled very professionally. 

The only negative is that they have just moved their operations from Suvarnabhumi to Don Muang airport - haven't used them since last month's move but it will make journey time to airport less predictable especially if you're travelling from east and south of Bkk.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ next month - they move on 1 October
yesterday was my 5th return flight with AA in 2012, and the outgoing flight was the only delay this year, but unavoidable due to a lightning storm over Suvarnabhumi all takeoffs were delayed by approx 40min. 
The airport move is inconvenient for us - at present can minivan or bus direct to Suvarnabhumi in approx 3hrs, DOn ueang will add an extra ? 90min to that - I'll tell you next month we're booked to fly out then. But equally I'm sure there are many people who will welcome the move as it's closer for them. 

also see: Airline, airport and flight news


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi

A quick question, please...

I hate flying, especially in small old planes. What are AA planes like, maybe comparing to Bangkok Airway planes to Samui and oridinary planes? I am feeling pretty aware of myself asking this question. LOL 
You may laugh 

Cheers

Dani


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ Air Asia often promote themselves as having one of the newest/youngest fleets in the world, from the site below appears they buy all their planes new - wonder who gets the hand-me-downs?

I found this site _*Airsafe*_ - and here are just a few international airlines as comparison - the figure shwon is the average age, in years, of their aircraft. 

Air Asia 4.2 years

RyanAir 4.1 years
Emirates 6.6 years
KLM 9.4 years
Air New Zealand 9.5 years
Cathay Pacific 10.4 years
Qantas 11 years
Malaysia Airlines 11.1 years
Thai Airways 12.2 years
British Airways 13 years

of course these are _averages_ - you may be lucky and get one a week old, maybe!
And bear in mind as a budget carrier to some degree 'you get what you pay for' often read criticism of AA based on quality of meals/flight service etc when reality is if you want A= services, try one of the major carriers, and their prices. 
I've flown Malaysia Airlines at times due to more suitable flight arrival times, costs approx double for the 2hr flight KL-Bkk - which makes that '_free meal and wine_' rather expensive.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Song Si

Thanks for the info! I usually Google everything to death, funnily enough except about this kind of stuff. Burrying my head in the sand obviously does not help me much. My fear usually hits me approx 10 days before I fly and almost disappears when I know I certainly cannot get out of the plane. The only real issue is that I just stay awake pretty much the whole flight, possibly subconsciously thinking being awake will save my life. LOL

I have used Qantas from LHR to BKK in the past four years. I have no complaints especially when they gave me two free upgrades which made long flights a lot more bearable. Recently, I have realised that I paid almost twice as much comparing to some other airlines and get the least luggage allowance. I am putting my guinea pig, AKA husband on Emirates this Christmas! 30 KG allowance and almost 40% cheaper. I have to say, I love Qantas, maybe a little less after I know the average age of the planes. LOL

I happen to know that one of the places in the world where the hand-me-downs go to is Iran. Because of sanctions, they have had to make own parts, too. My friend who is half English half Iranian told me that the accident rates of the domestic flights are horribly high. I think we can all imagine where the other places could be. 

My first ever flight was with Malaysian Airline, excuse my ignorance, apart from the food, I experienced nothing 5-star. I find food on flights from BKK always tastes better, maybe I am biased or maybe it is down to MSG!

Still within the topic:-

Does anyone know if there is any RELIABLE commercial ballon service in Thailand? This is the kind of flying I am in love with, despite multiple rough landings each time. If I ever wanted to get married properly, I would do it up there! I tried to convince my hubby to get qualified as a balloon pilot LOL. Not for the job title, I want to be the passenger!


----------

